# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Emuasa emprende una campaña sobre la calidad del agua

## Embalses

La empresa Aguas de Murcia (Emuasa) ha iniciado una campaña sobre la calidad del agua, para lo cual ha diseñado unos dípticos, que se van a repartir en centros de salud y dependencias municipales, y que también están disponibles en su web -www.emuasa.es- y en las oficinas de Emuasa, sobre la calidad, la dureza y el cloro del agua. 
 Murcia ha tenido siempre fama de aguas duras, pero esa característica está cambiando así como la percepción del sabor, indica Miguel Ángel Marhuenda, responsable de comunicación de Aguas de Murcia. El agua que abastece a Murcia proviene de los Canales del Taibilla y del trasvase Tajo-Segura, pero en los últimos años a ésta se le suma el agua de las desaladoras. En la medida en que aumente la cantidad de agua desalada, la dureza disminuirá y se reducirán también las zonas donde la dureza es más alta. 
 Para evitar la mineralización elevada que el agua adquiere en el transporte a través del cauce del río Mundo, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura está construyendo en el canal del Talave una especie de _bypass_ que evitará que el agua discurra a través del cauce del río, lo que permitirá obtener un agua de menor dureza y también se percibirá un cambio en el sabor 
*Beneficiosa para la salud*  
 Las aguas duras no sólo no son perjudiciales para la salud, sino todo lo contrario. Aportan un porcentaje significativo de la ingesta diaria recomendada de calcio y magnesio, y puede prevenir la aparición de diversas patologías. Así Marhuenda, indica que «quien beba 2 litros de agua al día tiene el 34% del aporte de calcio que su cuerpo precisa. Además, el calcio es bueno para las tuberías porque el agua blanda las erosiona». 
 Respecto al cloro, el que se añade al agua es una dosis mínima de garantía sanitaria, marcada por la legislación. Como desaparece en función del tiempo de residencia en el agua y de la temperatura, entre otros factores, su nivel se controla por toda la red de distribución. Si durante el recorrido hasta los hogares, el nivel baja del límite establecido, desde la propia red de distribución se dosifican pequeñas cantidades (recloraciones) para garantizar la calidad sanitaria del agua. 
 Los dípticos editados por Emuasa dan algunos consejos para mitigar el gusto y olor a cloro. Así, si se coloca en la nevera o se le añaden cubitos, mejorará su sabor y si se introduce el agua en un recipiente de vidrio, se agita y se dejar reposar sin tapar unos instantes, el cloro desaparecerá rápidamente debido a la evaporación.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/200901...-20090125.html

----------

